# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Alguien que haya trabajado con Cofide?

## taticcpe

Hola, soy nueva en el foro, les felicito por su gran labor informativa.
Estoy interesada en invertir en el cultivo en uva de mesa, por lo cual quisiera saber que experiencias tienen de trabajar con Cofide.Temas similares: Alguien estará interesado en Frejol Camanejo?? Artículo: Agrobanco busca captar recursos de Cofide y Banco de la Nación Artículo: Ministro de Comercio Exterior lamenta que Senado de México haya rechazado TLC con Perú Senasa descarta que gripe porcina se haya presentado en el Perú Gloria descarta que haya incrementado importación de leche en polvo en perjuicio de ganaderos

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

> Hola, soy nueva en el foro, les felicito por su gran labor informativa.
> Estoy interesada en invertir en el cultivo en uva de mesa, por lo cual quisiera saber que experiencias tienen de trabajar con Cofide.

  
Hola taticcpe: 
Te comento que Cofide viene financiando plantaciones de uva de mesa, siempre y cuando se formen grupos de productores (cadenas poductivas) que deben estar coordinados por un "articulador", el cual debe estar acreditado como tal ante Cofide. Ten en cuenta que las tasas de interés suelen ser un poco altas (14% anual). 
Te recomiendo tomar contacto con Cofide y que preguntes por el financiamiento PFE (Programa de Financiamiento Estructurado). 
Si tienes más dudas, no dudes en preguntar en el foro que con gusto te ayudaremos. 
Saludos

----------


## taticcpe

Una vez leido sobre el tema del PFE, quisiera contactar con compradores de la zona de Piura y con productores que puedan estar interesados en ampliar y refinanciar mayor plantacion de hectareas.
Gracias.

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

Te sugiero tomar contacto con Sandro Farfán (Gerente de Provid) a través del correo: sandrofarfan@agapperu.org o de sus teléfonos 4226538 ó Nextel 817*9398. Él te puede dar los nombres de los socios viticultores que operan en Piura. Inclusive, el mismo COFIDE debería poder darte los nombres de las cadenas productivas de uvas de mesa que estén operando en la costa norte.
Saludos y gracias por utilizar el Agrofórum
Fernando Cillóniz

----------


## brf21

Hola lograste obtener tu financiamiento de COFIDE? también estoy interesado en obtener financimiento de COFIDE par aun proyecto similar. 
Saludos

----------

